# جدول زمني عن تطور الحادث ونتائجه المتوقعة:



## رمزة الزبير (19 يناير 2012)

جدول زمني عن تطور الحادث ونتائجه المتوقعة:






منقول عن موقع المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني بالمملكة العربية السعودية.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (20 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## nadajouli (25 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

